# Sales Representatives Needed in Oklahoma City and Missouri!!



## Orlando1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Orlando Group Roofing and General Construction is seeking sales representatives in our Oklahoma City and Missouri offices. Please contact me at [email protected] for more information.

Thanks,

Robert Ward
General Manager
Orlando Group


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Sounds professional... are you going to go by Mr. Orlando in stricken areas of the North?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

vtroofing said:


> Sounds professional... are you going to go by Mr. Orlando in stricken areas of the North?


Mr. Orlando from Texas wanting salesman in Oklahoma and Missouri ?.,Maybe a partnership with Johnny Memphis and Kentucky Carl after they meet up in Little Rock.

Not trying to knock you just having some fun.BTW good luck in your quest.,IMHO if you are not looking for salesman in Indiana,Tennessee,Kentucky or Alabama you have slim pickings in the salesman department.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a guy working for me who's name was Orlando. He was not from Florida.


----------

